# The father died, the mother is pregnant. Dalmation Mollie Help!?!?!?



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Today my Black Dalmatian Mollie died. I have no clue about why he died but he was upside down this morning. He impregnated the female about a month or two ago and and she gave birth to only four FRY that I could catch. My question is, can someone help me with my tank?

I attached some photos. A picture of my white Mollie pregnant. I am worried that she has eggs or something and the male didn't fertilize. What do you guys think?

By looking at my tank and the strip, does it look like im doing pretty well or not? Because I have no idea how to read the thing, even though the directions are on the back. ;-)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I can see of the strips everything appears good. You have a High PH around 8 it looks like which is ok for the livebearers that you have. GH at about 75, says soft but I would consider that more moderately hard, and a high KH which means those other numbers aren't likely to change without some serious effort which is good. Unstabillity is probably the worst thing possible in a tank.

Your nitrates are reasonable, might be time for a water change though.You dont want those above 20 really, going above 40 is danger. Nitrites I cant tell if it's saying 0 or .5, 0 is the only safe number for Nitrites dont listen to what the chart says there. The biggest flaw with your strips is there is no ammonia test on it. Ammonia, especially in high ph water is toxic and the first indicator something is wrong in the tank. Recently an ammonia spike alerted me to trouble so I searched around in the tank and found 2 dead fish mixed in the plants. You need to get an ammonia test.

Your molly very well could have fry inside still. it's not unheard of for the birthing process to take a couple days.


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

*In Reply to Ladayen.*

Thanks for the response!

Yeah, I bought the test kit, it came with both tests: The test I have in the picture and the Ammonia tester. I will attach a photo of the ammonia for you. So as far as you are concerned, I should do a 25% water change? I use PRIME, is that all I need to add in after I change the water? 

I added a new male into the tank the same day the dad died. He is all black. He is really shy though. It is probably normal, but I am not sure. The female tries to chase him all around the tank and he will just hideout and not come out. I fed my fish today and he isn't too interested. I put some flakes right by his face and he didn't flinch. He took a few small bites but thats it. I noticed he was near the filter this morning as well. After being chased around the tank a bit, he started getting stuck against the filter but he has enough strength to get off of it. I attached a better photo of the female. She definitely looks like she is going to pop. 

Thanks!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I can see on the strip it indicates low levels of ammonia so yes do at least a 25% water change. Ammonia as with nitrItes 0 is the only safe level, ignore what the chart says.


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

*In Response.*



ladayen said:


> From what I can see on the strip it indicates low levels of ammonia so yes do at least a 25% water change. Ammonia as with nitrites 0 is the only safe level, ignore what the chart says.


If I don't go by the chart, how can I read the results? And when I get blue on my Alkalinity, what does that mean? It is the only blue color on the tab I attached. It doesn't match with the colors on the chart. Thanks for the information, I will do that water change, 

Another question is, how many drops of PRIME do you think is safe after I take out 25%? It says on the bottle 2 drops per gallon. I have a 10 gallon so 10 x 2 = 20 drops. 25% of 20 is 5 I believe so 5 x 2 = 10 drops ?? 

I failed algebra all throughout schooling. In fact, I did so badly they gave me 3 tries. 3 strikes you out for me... Now I have to take algebra from the level I pass on my test to see what level I start at.  but I am guessing that I answered my own question to the drops.. I just don't wanna end up killing my fish for not putting the correct ammount of the formulas.

Haha thank you man. Big help right now.


----------



## kadieradcliffe (Jan 21, 2012)

If what your doing now for your 10 gallon is 20 drops then just half it (to 50%) then half it again (to 25%) and that should be 5drops .


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I would suggest getting a API Master Liquid Test Kit, it is much more accurate than the strip tests. With PRIME the ammonia neutrailizer only lasts for 24 hours. Now remember that the ammonia will still read on the strips but will no longer be toxic as it will be considered ammonium. With PRIME you can also use double the amount of PRIME, but I only suggest this if you are having seriously bad readings with your ammonia. Don't overfeed that will only contribute to the ammonia build up.

~Andee


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Few more questions and then I will leave you all alone.*

Thanks guys. I will take that advice and put it to some good use. 

Just a few more questions. 

(1) My new male dalmatian is totally shy or something. I named him PANSY because he just gets chased all over the tank by the woman but he just hides and lowers his fins like he is nervous or scared. He swims away from her as she chases him, then he will land himself right into a hiding spot and she will just pick on the others. Is this just part of the cycle? 

(2) She doesn't seem to wanna pop any more fry but what do I know? and he will hide all day or hang out with the other fish that are hanging out on the side of the tank. When she comes around though, he darts to a hiding spot ASAP. haha.

(3) Is this normal behavior? He was the most masculine male I could find out of the big group of choices in Petsmart. But I am starting to think that he isn't interested or is just a SPAZ.

(4) I do notice that my sword tale fish is following her around the tank and is all up in her private area, which, in my head seems like he is preparing for her to drop some Fry because he looks like he is waiting.


(5) My test strip keeps turning blue for the PH and Alkalinity. I am adding small doses of PH Down behind my filter in hopes the PH will drop. For my next water change, should I add a little PH DOWN along with my PRIME. 

(6) I am just trying to keep my fish happy and alive. Especially because I am raising 4 fry. They seem to love being in the tank. I feed them about three times a day but in very small quantities and I stretch it out about 4 hours each feeding. I do the same for the other fish but I don't overfeed. 

You guys will start to get to know me on this website because I will be that one kid with a bunch of questions. I thank you all for helping me. Keep an eye out for my posts because sometimes it can be super severe problems. I water change every week now. I will vacuum every month or so.

THANKS AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you sure he's male? He has the pointed anal fin and everything? Just making sure because that could always be the issue. Also he could just be getting used to the place. I dunno. Doesn't seem normal for a molly for me, but all fish have their own personalities. 

The fry will come most likely, they can have babies for up to about a month but it won't be a constant flow. Livebearers are strange like that. 

Remember when fish are in a new aquarium it takes some time to adjust, sometimes they can over aggress and sometimes they need to hide. 

Do you have any caves of sorts? Or good hiding places? It might help him relax. 

Also I wouldn't add PH down unless it's up really high, whats the number? PH down is a chemicla that usually is not needed if the fish are thriving and fine. Fry indicates thriving conditions, but this is just my opinion. 

I would only feed twice daily and only small amounts, just because three times is over kill and is asking for ammonia. Sorry if that sounded harsh, didn't mean to sound it at all XD. So feeding twice a day will actually reduce your ammonia levels and therefore your nitrates eventually. 

Hope this helped, and don't be afraid to ask questions this is why we are here 8D I hope to be as knowledgeable as some of the people on here some day


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

FishRook2012 said:


> If I don't go by the chart, how can I read the results? And when I get blue on my Alkalinity, what does that mean? It is the only blue color on the tab I attached. It doesn't match with the colors on the chart. Thanks for the information, I will do that water change,
> 
> Another question is, how many drops of PRIME do you think is safe after I take out 25%? It says on the bottle 2 drops per gallon. I have a 10 gallon so 10 x 2 = 20 drops. 25% of 20 is 5 I believe so 5 x 2 = 10 drops ??
> 
> ...


What he was saying is that it says .5 ppm of ammonia is safe...which it is not. Ammonia and Nitrite are toxic. Period. They will harm your fish.

You should absolutely read the charts colors and that stuff just not their "suggestions".

*API Master Test kit *is a water based solution that provides more accurate testing with better results. I would highly recommend this. It costs between $30 - $35 depending on where you live and where you get it. Lasts a while. Make sure it is not expired.

I think that Mollie looks like a female but im not sure because I can't really see those bottom fins (the bottom fins look like a male from what I see which is why I am not sure). Try and get some better pictures so we can all do a positive ID on your fish.


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.. 

(1)I took some photos for you all. I figured he was just getting used to the tank at first. But he is still hiding and almost looks like he is hopeless. He is showing a lot of signs of anxiety and shyness. He is definitely a male. But she will sneak up on him and he will bend his tail and slowly sneak backward away from her and then he will get chased ALL AROUND the tank until he hides under that little pottery looking ornament. Then she starts chasing my other fish. She may be pissed because she is pregnant?

(2)I will change the feeding pattern. I have been limiting them to two times a day and small amounts. The weird part about the PH level is that if you scroll up a bit on this forum you will see the colors that I got using my test kit. It is a pink color and according to the test strip it means that it is above 8. That is why I am adding PH DOWN. The fish are doing okay and so are the babies. But according to the strip the PH is super high and that is what I have been told by a few people.

(3)I posted a few photos with this post. Did a water change a few days ago. I will do another next week.
There are definitely some hiding spots. Near the heater is where he will hang out most of the time. It seems to be "the spot" for my fish. They like to hang out on the right side of my tank by the fake plants and heater. He will even hide behind the baby fry box net. I also have an Upside Down Catfish in there that hides behind the heater day in and day out until the light turns off or unless there is scrap food around.

(4)P.S. I added a photo of my baby white molly dalmatian in its net with the head of my sword tail. I did this to compare sizes. Is it safe to let the baby free now or should I let it grow a bit more?


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

The baby looks big enough to be let free, it looks about half an inch yes? 

I dunno about the PH, because I just don't trust the strips. But I will say that if the fish aren't having problems then you are fine. I have had a PH slightly above 8 and it wasn't anything that affected the fish. Though I didn't know a lot back then XD.

Is he eating? Your black molly I mean? Sorry if you already answered this I just can't find the post if you have.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice Serpae tetras. I had two of them as well. I gave them away.


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks man. Yeah they are awesome. Real quick and coordinated.


----------



## FishRook2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah the molly is eating but is still shy. I have to feed him in his own corner. The mother is cranky or something. She is a bit aggressive with the other fish at times. 

I let my baby free in the tank. So far so good! Hopefully she gets accepted into the group. She is in exploration mode right now. I just did a 25% water change yesterday so I am going to check my water and I will post the strip on this post. 

I tilted the baby net so she can hide in there if she gets chased. But the mother can still get into the net. Good thing the baby FRY is fast. But they don't seem to be fighting and the mother doesn't seem to be aggressive toward the baby. Baby is hanging out and enjoying herself. It is a female because I can see the "Shell fin" on the underside of her belly.

How is it looking. My strips look pretty damn good in my eyes.. What do you think??


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

is that a African frog I see if so I would wait a bit till they grow a little . frog will look at them and say lunch:shock:


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

FishRook2012 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah they are awesome. Real quick and coordinated.


Yeah I love how active they are too! I have skirt tetras now, although not as bright they are just as lively.


----------

